# Macro from Dundee



## davholla (Apr 21, 2016)

Not that different from London - I am pretty sure that I photographed the same spider in my garden a few days ago.
Any ids welcome

Very small spider



EF7A7033Spider by davholla2002, on Flickr

Saying that I haven't seen this in my garden but it is small and the number of species is also small



EF7A7037beetle by davholla2002, on Flickr

I see so many woodlice that I have to be careful not to just photograph them but this was a nice pose



EF7A7040woodlouse by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## JustBen (May 24, 2016)

Looks good!


----------

